# Oottat Shoes



## jcdeboever (Feb 13, 2017)

Probably not most people's cup of tea but I like looking for unusual things as I slowly walk the street. This Tattoo parlor had a very narrow entrance to what I would think is an apartment upstairs. The neat thing is that they boxed it in with the parlor. You can't see the entrance door due to the reflections which is fitting in my opinion. It is a very narrow alley way enclosed in glass for the tenant to enter their domain. I like that they left the advertising for shoes on the entrance wall leading upstairs to the domicile, adds a wonderful aura upon entering. Open for critique and instruction that will guide me to produce a better image.I should note that I have been looking for things in groups of three to compose, the main reason for this capture. I used the three panes of glass per instruction of Hedgcoe books and @Gary A. 's instruction on executing what I can see. I didn't win a prize here but @Gary A.'s instruction about slowing down and soft tapping the shutter helped me a great deal even though his instruction was geared for action. @Derrel 's knots came into play here as well. I did not use them physically but have been practicing obsessively and they produced for me in this image as I was able to understand DOF to control my image outcome. I love me some @Astro, @Gary A. , and @Derrel I am really blessed to have good men with good intentions helping me to find my way in the photography world.  

Shot with a Nikon Coolpix P7100 in program auto mode.


----------



## Semifusa (Feb 14, 2017)

I really like this photo. It makes us walk in search of the little details.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 14, 2017)

It's busy but interesting.  IMO, one of the best reflection photos you've posted.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2017)

Semifusa said:


> I really like this photo. It makes us walk in search of the little details.


Thank you


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> It's busy but interesting.  IMO, one of the best reflection photos you've posted.


Thank you sunshine


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 14, 2017)

One of your best.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 14, 2017)

My kind of photo, everyday stuff photographed in an interesting way.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2017)

Lots to look at... very cool!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2017)

greybeard said:
			
		

> My kind of photo, everyday stuff photographed in an interesting way.



Yes, very Cubist, and quite interesting to look at!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 15, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> One of your best.


Really? Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 15, 2017)

greybeard said:


> My kind of photo, everyday stuff photographed in an interesting way.


Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 15, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Lots to look at... very cool!


Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## timor (Aug 20, 2017)

This picture is jut great  !


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 20, 2017)

Maybe a touch of contrast or some selective dodging to help minimize/reduce some of the overall grayness.


----------

